# URGENT: Please Pray For Miss Melanie's Son Jason



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*







Miss Melanie asked me to come onto SM and ask as many people as possible to pray and send loving thoughts to her son Jason. He is currently in critical but stable condition at an ICU in FL and she cancelled a family trip just to spend time with him at the hospital.

He was driving home from a friend's 21st birthday party and there was an unfortunate incident on a ramp where he lost control of his motorcycle. Thankfully, he was wearing a very well-made helmet, knee pads, and jacket / gloves... the Dr. believes that these safety measures are the reason he is alive today. Nobody else was injured in the accident and no property was damaged, according to Mel. I am so glad Jason's in stable condition now!

He did suffer a frontal lobe contusion and is demonstrating aggressiveness, memory challenges, and denial of the accident - resulting in combativeness and confusion. He was taken off of the ventilator today though around 2PM so please pray for his quick recovery. I have never met a person who was MORE sweet and loving toward her children than our very own Miss Melanie so * PLEASE* keep their family in your thoughts. I am sending bear hugs below for peace and healing.*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Prayers and hugs coming her way. Thanks for letting us know.
Keep us posted...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What terrible news. Please convey to Melanie that our thoughts and prayers are with her, Jason, and her entire family.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry Miss Melanie. Prayers are on the way for your son, as well as you and your family


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sending thoughts their way...hope he improves very soon


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Melanie, you and Jason are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

A mothers worst nightmare







Sending positive thoughts and prayers for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers coming her way!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Melanie, I am so sorry about your son's accident. I will be praying for his fast recovery and hugs to you during this scary time.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Miss Melanie,

I was 18 when I was in a head on collision which resulted in the kind of injury that Jason seems to have...it is very scary for both family and patient. But, I am 46 years old now...so I pulled through and so will Jason. My prayers are with you all. 

I can tell you that my accident was a pivital moment in my life because like Jason I was in really bad shape...your priorities certainly change once you go through something like this. I pray that Jason's head injury allows him to become a bit calmer as time goes on...I know that the Doctors probably told you that the combativeness will subside so know that Jason is not doing this on purpose and is probably just as upset with it as you are. Don't take anything he says personally.

Big giant hugs to you and Jason...and Prayers will continue until he is home and safe within your care!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mel, your son Jason as well as your entire family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

We ride too, so this is a situation that is especially close to my heart. Lots of prayers and







for Jason's recovery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. Thank goodness he was wearing all that safety gear. I hope he has a complete recovery.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Tell Miss Melanie I'm really sorry to hear of her son's accident and that our family will be thinking about him and praying for him. 

Lots of hugs,
Karyn


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG...this is just horrible to hear.









Jason is in all of our thoughts and prayers for a healthy speedy recovery.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Aww... I hope he makes a speedy recovery! This is a great example of why proper equipment is necessary. I cringe when I see motorcycle riders on the interstate in shorts, tshirt and no helmet. Am so glad he was prepared..probably saved his life!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a terrible thing to have happened! I certainly will keep both Jason in my prayers for full recovery and Melanie for the strength to "endure".... awfully difficult for her too I'm sure .


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Jason and Melanie are both in my thoughts.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Melanie I am so sorry! I am in tears at the thought of this. Be strong and if I can help please let me know.

Love
Amber and Lilly


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh, I hate to hear this. Melanie, hang in there! We are all sending positive thoughts and prayers to Jason and your entire family. Thank goodness for protective gear and the good sense to wear it!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Melanie I am so sorry to hear this news, Jason and you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Melanie...I'm so sorry to hear about Jason having this terrible accident. I hope that he's doing better today and makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Mel, I truly do know what you are going thru. A year and a half ago, I got that call at midnight that every parents dreads. My youngest son, Chris, had been in a bad motorcycle accident and had been taken to the hospital. Of course, we got to the hospital as fast as we could. He underwent 6 1/2 hours of surgery then, and since has had 2 more. Praise God, he also had a helmet on - the dr. said he more than likely would have been killed had he not had it on. God was with Chris during the accident, surgeries and recovery. I am praying that He have his hand upon your son also during this difficult time. Also praying for you, it is so hard, as a parent, to watch your precious child suffer. May the Good Lord's mercy and grace surround you, your son and your family.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of the accident . I hope Jason recovers soon . Sarah


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that Miss Melanie's son was in the accident. I hope and pray for a total recovery for Jason. Please continue to keep us updated on his condition as much as possible.







Julia


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

prayers and hopes for a speedy and complete recovery from us here in ohio.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

My prayers are with Jason and his family. God bless them.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Jason's accident and am praying he will have a full recovery. My prayers and thoughts also go out to you Melanie, and the family.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> A mothers worst nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...










took the words right out of my mouth, I will pray for Jason and for Melanie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Melanie, we're all praying for your son, you and your family. 
Let us know when you can how things are going.
Hugs,
Brit

PS Cosy kisses too.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about the accident, and I will keep Jason, Melanie and their family in my thoughts and prayers.







How awful! Thank goodness for all the protective gear!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I will keep Jason, Melanie and family in my prayers. Thank you for relaying the news.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How tragic.....sending well wishes!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh no! I hope Jason gets better soon. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Dear Melanie,

Getting that initial phone call is not something that I wish on anyone and it is tough when it is your child...I know. Last year in a week from now I was where you are right now and it is not where I ever want to be again. Take a huge breath and try to stay calm, it's not easy.

Hoping that your son has a speedy recovery as I feel he will. He may have a long healing road ahead of him as my son still has but it does get easier.

Your love and guidance will see him through.

I am sending good luck his way.

Sincerely,
Marie & pacino


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh melanie,
I was not on for a couple of hours and now I feel terrible.. Please get in touch with me as soon as you can..
I am so sorry for your son, I hope he is out of there really soon. I am sending all my love , prayers, and best wishes for your family.







I am so sorry this happened..

Best Wishes Dear Friend,

Andrea~[attachment=7434:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Melanie so very sorry to hear about your son.We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers and wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Melanie, I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your whole family is in my prayers


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thoughts and prayers coming, hope the recovery goes quickly


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Dear Miss Melanie and Family

We are so sad to hear of your bad news. You and yours are in our heart and prayers...will be thinking about you and sending positive vibes your way. Here's hoping for a speedy and healthy recovery.

love & kissies
xoxoxoxoxoxo*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry,I'll be praying for a complete & speedy recovery for Jason.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dear Melanie...miracles do happen, as I know, my brother was in a similar situation, but was in coma for 3 wks, w/head injury. Praying for your family and a speedy recovery for Jason!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Melanie my heart aches for you. Those darn motorcycles are so dangerous. My son was only 13 when he crashed a dirt bike without a helmet. I'll be praying for Jason and for you. I hope we'll have an update and good news soon.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank goodness he was weaned off the vent. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I wish Jason a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was "sent" home to get some rest. Today was, I think the worst and best day of my life.

Thank YOU so very much MaltesePlease for letting me cry on your shoulder and for making this post... and thank you ALL, everyone for your prayers and well wishes of good luck and swift recovery. Thank you also to those that shared their stories with me.

I have to tell you all, that if I heard it once today I heard it a hundred times, "that young man has to be the luckest man in the world today", OK but get him to believe that.

I KNOW it will take time... I just really hope he can put the time into it. He wants out, has no clue as to why we are being so awful to him and making him stay in that bed and OH boy he is gonna get us. That is not my son at all... but all I can think of is the State Trooper telling me the EMT's told him to start DOA paperwork and then I see the LIGHT at the end of this dark tunnel. NO DOA TODAY! NOT MY SON.

Thankfully the young man that got on the motorcycle WAS my son and kept his promise to me.. always wear the right gear. My husband went to pick up his helmut and stuff from the towing company... his helmut...OH gads if you saw it, you would wonder how anyone would have lived. And his beloved Leather Coat I gave him for his 25 birthday... is in shreds now... they cut it off him. His life is so worth that helmut and that jacket plus a thousand others.

I need to sleep but can't. And wanted so much to let you all know that your prayers are working and felt. Please keep them up, please.

I don't think I will be online for a bit... and want you all to know, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kindness to my "reason for living", my son.

Melanie
just a Mom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Melanie ~

Your post has me in tears. God Bless and watch over your dear son









Prayers will definately continue.

Debbie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Melanie,

Your son is in an altered state because of the head injury....believe me as someone who has been where he is...he does not mean what he is saying....His brain is so shaken that it is not really him. I know how hard it is to see him like that. God was with him tonight that is for sure...and although he may not know that right this minute...he really was with him. My head went through a windsheild when it happened to me...and I had no idea that my head was hurt in the beginning...your brain really does protect you from the trauma which is a good thing for his body...but very hard for you as a mother. 


I have a daughter who is 23 years old and I would be beside myself like you are if it was her... Try and get some rest...although i know this is hard to do...but right now the hospital has his care taken care of...you must take care of you so you can be strong for him.

I am praying for you Jason and your whole family.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Jason and all of you are in my prayers, Melanie. May you all feel the peace and comfort that comes from above and all of us.... May Jason heal quickly...

Carol (Sparky's two legged Mom)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you*

Chances are he won't remember the things he said to you, but I know how hard it is to see a loved one with that altered level of consciousness! I'm an ER nurse and it sounds like your son was VERY lucky! Hope he has a quick recovery.

*hugs you tightly*


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I hope Jason makes a speedy recovery. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope Jason recovers quickly. I will keep him in my prayers.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG Mel, I just came on just before bed and saw your post here







I remember not too long ago in the chat room you told me to hang on because the news was on and you always have to watch it because you have a son that rides motorcycles and you are always worried







. I should have prayed back then that hopefully nothing like this will ever happen. Well you can be sure that I start now and not only I pray he gets back to normal soon but that he never go through something like this again. thank God he had his helmet on.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I just came on to see this now... Melanie, I have your family in my thoughts and I hope for the quickest full recovery for Jason. Thank goodness for safety gear and that your son was smart enough to use it! Warm thoughts your way-


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Melanie - Lots of prayers & well wishes coming your way. I am so so very sorry to hear this, this morning









Jason [attachment=7440:attachment]

Melanie [attachment=7441:attachment]


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Prayers and good wishes for Jason and his whole family.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Melanie
> just a Mom
> 
> 
> ...


just a Mom -that is funny, there is never such a thing as just a Mom. 

My thoughts are with you at this time. As a rider that has gone down and known others that have as well I sympathize with your son and what he is going through both mentally and physically. 

You are doing the best you can for him by being there for him. Let him know that we are all pulling for him to have a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I was "sent" home to get some rest. Today was, I think the worst and best day of my life.
> 
> ... but all I can think of is the State Trooper telling me the EMT's told him to start DOA paperwork and then I see the LIGHT at the end of this dark tunnel. NO DOA TODAY! NOT MY SON.
> 
> ...


OMG! I can't decide if that was a good thing to tell you or if you would have been better off NOT knowing that!? Regardless...my thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope and pray that he is back to "your son" soon and can realize how lucky he really was. Praise the Lord he had his safety gear on!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Melanie..I do hope things continue to improve.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You & Jason will be in my prayers.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Miss Melanie,
I just wanted to share a story about my brother with you. Almost 5 years ago, I got a call that my brother (16 at the time) had been in an ultralight crash (an ultralight is a plane with no body, only the wings and motor). The only safety gear you wear when flying is a helmet and a seatbelt. Well, noone to this day can explain how he is still here. But I will tell you God has a plan for everything and whether we understand it or not, it will work out in His way.
If there is anything that we can do, please don't hesitate to let us know.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Melanie,
Your the best Mom! I'm crying for you also. Please tell Jason to get well soon.
Kerry

ps. I know it's hard, but please try to get some rest.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh my! That is terrible!! my thoughts are with Jason and his family


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Melanie, you, Jason, and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Melanie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Just checking in for an update. I've been keeping you and Jason in my thoughts. Head trauma can wreak havoc on one's personality. Hang in there, and try to get some rest.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

How aweful!!! I pray for the strength for the entire family!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, Melanie i am so sorry. My heart, my prayers, my hope and all the good energy is coming your way. You know how much i respect you and how much i care for you. I hope Jason is well soon. I am with you


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you for the update. I hope you were able to get at least a little rest last night, as I know you will be spending most of your time with Jason.

Your story reminds me of something a profession told me who was once a homeless man under a bridge. He said his priest found him under the bridge with the other drunks, got him by the collar and drug him up the hill. As he did so, he kept telling him that God wasn't finished with him yet. As with Jason, God has other plans for him. 

Take care of yourself during this time.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Melanie, My thoughts and prayers are out there for your son


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Adding our prayers at this time for you and your family!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

With a prayer chain like at SM, only good days are ahead for you Jason.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *With a prayer chain like at SM, only good days are ahead for you Jason*.[/B]


 *<span style="font-family:Comic">More truer words where never said.

Everytime I look at Jason now or speak with him, I marvel about how far he has come and then I think back to all the wonderfully warm heartfelt support that was given to him and me from Spoiled Maltese.

The last time he was here he did sit down with me and let me read some posts of support and prayers to him. He still has a bit of an eye strain issue and is not fond of reading for long periods, he says his eyes get "tired" and it gives him a headache. As sorry as I am about his headache... better that then what the doctors had lead me to believe could have been the outcome.









Jason is BLESSED... I AM BLESSED!

Again thank you ALL from the bottom of my heart for your prayers and support. In sharing your stories with me, you did help me so very much!

Merry Christmas and HAPPY NEW YEAR!








Melanie
Jason's Thankful Mama!
*</span>


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Please send my strongest prayers and white light for her son's swift and full recovery. What a frightening thing for a mother to go through. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Our thoughs and prayers go out to her and her family


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


melanie, i'm soooo very glad jason is doing so well. my thoughts are always with your family.

tons of hugs from me and millions of sloppy noselicks from massimo.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so glad Jason is doing better. You will be in my prayers now - even if I didn't get to send them back in the summer (for some reason I didn't see the post before). So one more couldn't hurt now


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Lots of good thoughts are on their way!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

How's Jason tonight? Doing well I trust?!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

So glad to hear there has been improvement......always a good sign! Hope his progress continues in a forward direction!!


----------

